# [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test



## patrock84 (31. Oktober 2007)

*[Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

-edit-


----------



## patrock84 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Community-Roundup] Acht ab 30 EUR CPU-Kühler im Test*

-edit-


----------



## Piy (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Community-Roundup] Acht ab 30 EUR CPU-Kühler im Test*

superschöner test, viele schöne infos/bilder, gute tabellen
aber wie wärs mit intel c2d oder c2q? 

ansonsten cool ^^


----------



## patrock84 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Community-Roundup] Acht ab 30 EUR CPU-Kühler im Test*



> aber wie wärs mit intel c2d oder c2q?



Dir ist bewusst, dass der X2 eine hohe Wärmeverlustleistung, was sich in den Temperaturen widerspiegelt?


----------



## water_spirit (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Community-Roundup] Acht ab 30 EUR CPU-Kühler im Test*

einfach nur geil dieser test   !!!!! man könnte vll. einen höher übertakteten Prozessor nehmen, aber trotzdem einfach nur bombe 


aber sollte er eigentlich nicht in der PCGH_12/2007 kommen?

Edit: ah ok, hab nicht gewusst, dass der X2 mehr TDP hat ^^


----------



## McZonk (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Sehr schöner Test, ist bestimmt wieder etwas für die PCGH Main.

Threadtitel habe ich geändert 

@water-spirit: Der Test ist ja von einem Community Mitglied und nicht von der PCGH


----------



## patrock84 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*



> man könnte vll. einen höher übertakteten Prozessor nehmen, aber trotzdem einfach nur bombe



War auch mein letzter Test mit S939 Athlon x2, zukünftig dient ein E6750 auf einem P5K Deluxe



> Threadtitel habe ich geändert



¡ Muchas gracias !


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Wahnsinns-Review! 
Mal schauen, vielleicht kommt mir zum Yorkie doch noch ein IFX-14 hinzu.


----------



## pajaa (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Patrock, wie ich dir schom im Luxx schrieb: Du hast dir viel Arbeit gemacht und dies sollte die Kühlerwahl für viele einfacher machen.


----------



## water_spirit (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*



pajaa schrieb:


> Patrock, wie ich dir schom im Luxx schrieb: Du hast dir viel Arbeit gemacht und dies sollte die Kühlerwahl für viele einfacher machen.



Ja. Jetzt kann man endlich ohne schlechtem Gewissen schreiben, dass man sich hier informieren kann ^^. Einfach Super - keine langen Texte mehr schreiben .




patrock84 schrieb:


> Zukünftig dient ein E6750 auf einem P5K Deluxe



YEAH. Ein Intel Prozessor ^^ nur noch übertakten und dann wird es perfekt.


----------



## patrock84 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*



> YEAH. Ein Intel Prozessor ^^ nur noch übertakten und dann wird es perfekt.


 Mal schauen was sich ergibt. Ich muss dennoch eine OC-Stufe wählen, die auch mit "kleineren" Kühlern machbar ist


----------



## patrock84 (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Das Interesse scheint sich ja in Grenzen zu halten...


----------



## water_spirit (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Das Interesse scheint sich ja in Grenzen zu halten...




Die Leute sind nur "SPRACHLOS"  

Super gemacht


----------



## Steal-Angel (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*



water_spirit schrieb:


> Die Leute sind nur "SPRACHLOS"
> 
> Super gemacht


So würde ich das auch sagen, deine Arbeit hat sich ein dickes Lob verdient, vielen dank.
Ich sucher zur Zeit zwar keinen CPU Kühler, aber wenn, dann würde ich hiermit einen wesentlich besseren Durchblick haben


----------



## Oliver (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Schöner Test!

Allerdings muss ich bezüglich der Verlustleistung Einspruch erheben  Ein übertakteter Core 2 Quad (zumindest in 65nm) entwickelt eine immense Abwärme, weshalb sogar Wasserkühlungen recht schnell ans Limit gelangen.


----------



## patrock84 (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*



> Allerdings muss ich bezüglich der Verlustleistung Einspruch erheben Ein übertakteter Core 2 Quad (zumindest in 65nm) entwickelt eine immense Abwärme, weshalb sogar Wasserkühlungen recht schnell ans Limit gelangen.



Dessen bin ich mir schon bewusst. Ich meinte es auch eher so, da einige denken ein X2 ist "pillepalle". Die CPU durfte schon die 80°C Core-Temperatur sehen..

Persönlich finde ich Quads noch nicht wirklich praktisch, deswegen setze ich erstmal auf einen P/L DualCore -> E6750


----------



## Oliver (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=619664


----------



## ultio (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Toller Test , nur leider kann ich mit Kelvin wenig anfangen. Ich muss mich mal bei Wikipedia einlesen um den Unterschied zu Celsius zu kennen .


----------



## patrock84 (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*



> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=619664



*freu*

@ultio: 





> Für die Kühlercharts wird nur die Differenz aus CPU-(Cover)Temperatur und Raumtemperatur als Deltawert angegeben und bewertet.


 Temperaturdifferenzen gibt man für gewöhnlich in Kelvin an.

Alle Werte kann man auch nochmal hier nachlesen: http://patrock84.de/dl/Roundup01.pdf


----------



## ultio (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Kannst du den Zalman 9700 NT für einen Inel Core2Quad Q6600 empfehlen oder soll ich doch lieber den Intel Boxed Kühler drauf lassen?! Der neue Intel Boxed ist nämlich besser als der alte und als mein alter Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro.


----------



## CentaX (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Dazu muss man aber eins sagen: Wenn man den Lüfter vom Xigmatek hinten ans Gehäuse klatscht und stattdessen nen Nanoxia ranmacht, gehts ab ;D
So siehts bei meinem neuem System aus... Der Prozessor (E4500@noch Standardtakt) soll laut Everest 21° warm sein, dem trau ich aber nicht ganz, weil mein Temperatursensor am Kühler schon 30° anzeigt 
(Alles atm beim Surfen...)
Naja, auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deine Mühe...
Echt toll, dass sich ein User da so viel Mühe macht


----------



## hansi152 (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

zum IFX-14:
mit HR-10 braucht man aber keine Backplate oder?


----------



## patrock84 (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

@ultio: Ich persönlich mag die Zalmans nicht, denn sehr gute Kühlleistung haben die nur ungeregelt. Heruntergeregelt gibt es klar bessere und preiswertere.

@CentaX: Läuft der Lüfter dann auch mit 2.000 upm oder weniger?

@hansi152: Doch, denn mit der Backplate wird der IFX-14 verschraubt. Die selbe Montage haben noch die Thermalrights Ultima-90, SI-128 SE und HR-01plus. Der Ultra-120 Extreme hat noch die alte Monage.


----------



## Andii (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Hallo!

Dein Test find ich sehr gut! Da steckte viel Arbeit dahinter. War ja auch irgendwie klar das der IFX-14 gewinnt. Bei dem Aussehen und der Größe und den optionellen 3 Lüftern. Ich besitze ein Scythe Ninja Rev. B und bin auch relativ zufrieden. Relativ, weil ich ihn mit einem Retentionmodul+Backplate verbaut habe und eine Kupferplatte dazwischen muss. Also zwischen CPU und Kühler. Und diese Platte ist auf einer Seite perfekt gearbeitet, die andere Seite etwas riffelig  naja mikroskopisch betrachtet. Jedenfalls hatte ich erst 68 °C und dann habe ich die WPL dicker aufgetragen und nun sinds 58°C bei voller Auslastung. Ich werde mir aber demnächst noch Flüssigmetall WLP besorgen und die Kupferplatte versuchen noch etwas zu verbessern. Mit fräsen ist da wohl nix zu machen wegen festspannen und schleifen auch nicht, weil sie nicht magnetisch ist. -.- Am besten ich nehm nen Abziehstein und polier nochmals drüber. Sollte reichen oder?

Auf jedenfall ein super Test von dir. Das sollte auch andere animieren irgendwelche Tests mit Hardware zu machen. 

Gruß Andii


----------



## Kovsk (1. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Schöner Test.


----------



## swan (2. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Hab mich jetzt endlich mal für dieses Forum angemeldet, auch um dir für diesen wirklich umfangreichen und interessanten Test zu danken. Einfach gut gemacht!
Bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach DEM neuen Kühler für mich (atm nutze ich noch nen Boxed-Kühler) und habe ihn jetzt gefunden. Der Xigmatek wird's wohl werden, vielleicht ergänzt mit einem anderen Lüfter (wahrscheinlich Scythe S-Flex). Der günstigere Preis und das geringere Gewicht zum Scythe Mugen machen für mich den Ausschlag. Der IFX-14 ist mir trotz unschlagbarer Kühlleistung einfach zu teuer und in der Montage zu heikel. Ach ja, der E2140 aus meiner Sig ist nur eine Übergangslösung, nach Weihnachten wird's entweder ein E6750 oder etwas P/L-mäßig ähnliches in Penryn-Ausführung


----------



## Gunt0r (2. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

sehr schöner artikel - möchte hier auch noch etwas beitragen, wenns genehm ist:

ich habe mir kürzlich den *thermalright ultra 120* (non-extreme) gekauft, zusammen mit einem s-flex 120mm 800rpm-lüfter (ans mainboard angeschlossen).

unhörbar leise, kühlt meinen S939 A64 4000+ (singlecore) im idle auf 30°C, unter last (zB crysis-demo) auf 40°C (gehäusekühlung durch 4x 120mm @ 7V gewährleistet)

lediglich die montage war ziemlich hakelig und mühselig. für S939 braucht man eine spezielle befestigungsklammer (eigenartigerweise eine andere, als auf der thermalright-website angeführt) - ich musste die grafikkarte ausbauen, um den kühler zu montieren. auch vermisse ich etwas stärkeren anpressdruck, ich kann den kühler per hand auf dem sockel herumdrehen. (mainboard asus a8n-e)

ansonsten sehr schönes teil, werde den auf meiner zukünftigen cpu (wohl ein intel c2d bzw c2q) weiterverwenden!


----------



## patrock84 (2. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

@swan: Jupp, genau deswegen habe ich den Xigmatek HDT S1283 zum Preis-/Leistungssieger gekürt  Mit einem S-Flex kann man nichts verkehrt machen. Von meinem 4 Stück 1.200 U/min sind alle Top. Nur der 800er gefiel mir vor Monaten nicht so gut
@Gunt0r: Hast die S-Type Klammer benutzt oder das K8 Bolt Thru Kit? Letzteres habe ich verwendet, da es einen höheren Anpressdruck gewährleistet


----------



## y33H@ (2. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Junge, Junge, du hast dich hiermit sebst absolut übertroffen!
Mein Lob kann ich nicht in Worte fassen :daumen

Die Ergebnisse sind (für mich) nicht extrem überraschend, aber das ist ja auch nicht der Sinn des Ganzen^^

Du hast ne PN.

cYa


----------



## patrock84 (2. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Danke Danke für die Blumen! 

PN ist schon beantwortet.


----------



## Gunt0r (2. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*



patrock84 schrieb:


> @Gunt0r: Hast die S-Type Klammer benutzt oder das K8 Bolt Thru Kit? Letzteres habe ich verwendet, da es einen höheren Anpressdruck gewährleistet


ich verwende die S-type klammer. danke für den tipp, ich habe gerade meinem händler eine anfrage zwecks des bolt-thru kits gesendet.

händler ist pc-cooling.at (ich bin österreicher), aber nur pc-cooling.de hat das teil im webshop - ich hoffe die können das "importieren" und nehmen die s-type klammer zurück.


----------



## patrock84 (2. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

pc-cooling.de ist der exklusiv Distributor für Deutschland und stets sehr freundlich. Deren Service finde ich erstklassig.


----------



## Gunt0r (2. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

der händler hat das K8 bolt-thru kit lagernd und nimmt die s-type klammer zurück. finde ich großartig! 

nur muss ich jetzt wieder an dem kühler rumbasteln, die montage war schon stressig genug... :frown:


----------



## hansi152 (2. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Österreicher an die Macht!

Ja PC-Cooling.at/de ist top 
Nach E-Mail-Anfrage haben sie mir auch Import aus D angeboten(es ging ums El-Diablo)
Hab aber noch nicht gekauft:sm_B-]:
Warte derzeit noch auf GF8800GT, R(V)670,Phenom, Penryn, RD790,usw.


----------



## darksplinter (3. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

buhu...nirgends ein test zum gemin II


----------



## patrock84 (4. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Ich hatte zum Erscheinen mir den Gemin II gekauft und genauso schnell wieder verkauft.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (8. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Hallo.
Mein erstes Posting in diesem Forum gilt deinem klasse Review. Haste doll gemacht. Da ich auch grad bissi am testen bin hab ich echt Respekt vor dieser Sau-Arbeit. 
Meine Stimme haste.


----------



## patrock84 (8. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Dankeschön


----------



## marklulli (9. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Roundup] Acht ab 30 EUR CPU-Kühler im Test*

Hey morgen habe mir einen HDT-S11283 auf Gigybyte  965DS-3 gestern gekauft.
und der *E6300@3.2Ghz auf nur 40 Grad gekühlt einfach super*,und unter Vollast nur 50 Grad,* aber der Lüfter auf 12V ist etwas laut alternativen.*
Da die N\B bei 965 DS-3 sehr heiss wird kommt noch ein HR-05 SLI dazu.
*!!!Dein Test hat mir sehr geholfen einfach super!!!*! und der Preis für den HDT-S1283 um 30.- nicht schlecht.
Mfg
MArkus


----------



## patrock84 (10. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Freut mich, wenn der Test dir geholfen hat  Auf einen lauten Lüfter auf 12 Volt hatte ich aber hingewiesen..


----------



## marklulli (10. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Freut mich, wenn der Test dir geholfen hat  Auf einen lauten Lüfter auf 12 Volt hatte ich aber hingewiesen..


Ja das weis ich das er laut ist unter 12 Volt
kannst du mir einen Tip geben für einen Lüfter 12 cm bei 12 Volt oder weniger Volt möchte noch bis 3.5 Ghz takten
Mfg
markus


----------



## patrock84 (10. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Ich persönlich bin von den S-Flex 1.200 begeistert. Der Nanoxia FX-12 1250 ist auch gut, im direkten (subjektiven) Hörvergleich aus 10cm ist der Nanoxia minimal lauter.


----------



## marklulli (10. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin von den S-Flex 1.200 begeistert. Der Nanoxia FX-12 1250 ist auch gut, im direkten (subjektiven) Hörvergleich aus 10cm ist der Nanoxia minimal lauter.


Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiNtriX (13. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Sehr guter und ausführlicher Test!
Darf ich eine Frage stellen?^^
Hast du dir alle 8 Kühler gekauft oder hast du sie gesponsort bekommen oder zum testen bekommen und musst sie wieder zurückschicken?


----------



## patrock84 (14. November 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Der Scythe Mugen und der Silentmaxx Frostbite Pro wurden mir freundlicherweise von pc-silent.de zur Verfügung gestellt, welche nach dem Test zurück gingen. Der Rest ist aus eigener Tasche bezahlt.


----------



## Atosch (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Kannst du mal den ninja Rev B im Vergleich dazu mit aufnehmen?


----------



## patrock84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Nein, da es aus meiner Sicht nicht lohnt diesen für den Test zu kaufen. Außerdem gibt es den Großteil der HW nicht mehr.


----------



## marklulli (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Community-Roundup] Acht ab 30 EUR CPU-Kühler im Test*

Supiiiiiii Test!!
Habe eine Frage wegen IFX-CPU-Kühler passt ein SilenX IXP-76-14(18) in die mitte des Kühlers.
Lüfter 120x120x38!!!
das wäre Top


----------



## Phoenix1990 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Schöner Test!
Eine Frage: wie wirkt sich der IFX auf das Mainboard aus???
Ich hab bei einem Monstrum mit diesem Gewicht irgendwie Angst, dass er mein Mainboard in 2 Teile teilt (bricht).


----------



## Apocalypse (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

der sitzt bomben fest
ich hab ihn auch drin und das mobo is noch ganz 
ich wüsste auch niemanden bei dem es schon gebrochen wäre


----------



## patrock84 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Community-Roundup] Acht ab 30 EUR CPU-Kühler im Test*



marklulli schrieb:


> Supiiiiiii Test!!
> Habe eine Frage wegen IFX-CPU-Kühler passt ein SilenX IXP-76-14(18) in die mitte des Kühlers.
> Lüfter 120x120x38!!!
> das wäre Top



Passt perfekt im Sandwich.. *g*


----------



## marklulli (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Community-Roundup] Acht ab 30 EUR CPU-Kühler im Test*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Passt perfekt im Sandwich.. *g*


Danke das wäre TOP -Leistung.
Wird bestellt und hoffe auf nächste Woche!
Auf die brutale Kühlleistung!!
Mfg


----------



## patrock84 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Roundup: Acht CPU-Kühler ab 30 Euro im Test*

Hättest du aber auch an diesem Bild sehen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

